# iOS 9 + Partner App



## Nick Starr

Well I updated to iOS 9 on my iPhone 6 Plus and the partner app looks like it launches but goes right back to the home screen. 

Anyone else on iOS 9 and getting the app to work yet?


----------



## UBERxGc

I wouldn't use the uber app on a demo OS! Even if you get it to not crash, you can be cetain the gps and everything else is working smoothly.


----------



## jeff41

Nick Starr said:


> Well I updated to iOS 9 on my iPhone 6 Plus and the partner app looks like it launches but goes right back to the home screen.
> 
> Anyone else on iOS 9 and getting the app to work yet?


I tried it myself and got the same results. So far it looks like you'll have to go back to iOS 8.3.


----------



## Nick Starr

Do they still lease phones?


----------



## jeff41

3.53 was just released. I'm back on iOS 8.3 and can't test now.


----------



## Nick Starr

Still showing 3.52 here https://devbuilds.uber.com/UberDriver_iOS_Latest.html :-(


----------



## jeff41

I tried to go online and it installed 3.53 for me.


----------



## Nick Starr

Updated to 3.53 and still insta-crashes. I got an Uber phone, but tried tethering to a LG G4 Wifi only that I got from LG to try out and that worked without problems, so going to return the Uber iPhone 4S.


----------



## timuber

How did the tethering work? I was thinking of trying to hotspot a Android phone to device that isn't compatible but I'm concerned with dropped signal during a trip.


----------



## Nick Starr

The tethering worked really well. Even going under a tunnel it still came out the other side with connection and I had no issues at all tethering to the LG G4.


----------



## timuber

Thanks for the help. I will have to give it a try instead of renting the phone from Uber.


----------



## jeff41

3.54 just came out. Anyone able to test on iOS 9 beta?


----------



## Markswebb72

Just tried 3.54 on iOS9, and it still crashes immediately


----------



## Ziggy

running 3.54 on iOS 8.3 ... works fine


----------



## jeff41

thanks


----------



## Nick Starr

3.54 still insta-crashes on iOS 9 beta 2


----------



## bradley8795

Anybody try the newest 3.57 version of the app yet on iOS 9?


----------



## bradley8795

So I just installed the beta 2 and the latest download of the Uber app I can find is 3.54. Anybody know where I can download the newest version to try?


----------



## Ziggy

Nick Starr said:


> 3.54 still insta-crashes on iOS 9 beta 2


easy solution ... don't install BETA version of iOS. I run a team of programmers ... we only use beta apps on non-mission critical devices. If Uber driver app is important to you then only run it on a valid release of your mobile phone.


----------



## bradley8795

Ziggy said:


> easy solution ... don't install BETA version of iOS. I run a team of programmers ... we only use beta apps on non-mission critical devices. If Uber driver app is important to you then only run it on a valid release of your mobile phone.


Well of course you "could" do that. But then where's the fun lol. But in all seriousness yeah if it doesn't work we have to use iOS 8.4. But everybody wants the new hotness. So we gotta try right? Other than the uber partner app the beta is extremely stable. For me anyways.


----------



## DexNex

As a registered iOS developer, never (I MEAN NEVER) try to run a beta copy of iOS on a unit that you need to use. That is just dumb/stupid. Most of us use non-critical devices for testing purposes. I would never load a beta iOS onto even my personal phone, that's just idiotic.


----------



## bradley8795

DexNex said:


> As a registered iOS developer, never (I MEAN NEVER) try to run a beta copy of iOS on a unit that you need to use. That is just dumb/stupid. Most of us use non-critical devices for testing purposes. I would never load a beta iOS onto even my personal phone, that's just idiotic.


Well as a registered developer as well I completely disagree. I do of course have 2 test devices. But if a beta is stable then I run it on my daily driver. Beta 2 has been stable enough for me and my needs. Beta 1 was not. But anyways to each their own. But I really don't think you should be calling people dumb/stupid for whatever they choose to do with their devices. If it works for them then that is all that matters. In this world we need to do what makes us happy. Not whatever everyone else tells us to do. So I say if you want to use the latest software and are prepared to deal with all the shortfalls then do it. If not then wait. Either way your not dumb/stupid for either decision.


----------



## DexNex

If a person chooses to run a beta iOS on a critical device, and then complain about the fact that an app needed to continue their livelihood does not work....

Even if the beta seems stable, their could be issues for an individual app. If that app is critical to your income stream, you are making a very bad move.

The OP stated that they updated an Uber issued phone. I do not think that person understood the potential ramifications of updating to a beta iOS on a critical legacy device.

Either way, dumb move by the OP. Hoped they took away a lesson from all of this.


----------



## bradley8795

DexNex said:


> If a person chooses to run a beta iOS on a critical device, and then complain about the fact that an app needed to continue their livelihood does not work....
> 
> Even if the beta seems stable, their could be issues for an individual app. If that app is critical to your income stream, you are making a very bad move.
> 
> The OP stated that they updated an Uber issued phone. I do not think that person understood the potential ramifications of updating to a beta iOS on a critical legacy device.
> 
> Either way, dumb move by the OP. Hoped they took away a lesson from all of this.


Oh wow okay I totally missed that part. Yeah I gotta agree now if you are putting a beta software on a phone that doesn't belong to you that's pretty stupid.


----------



## Benz862

DexNex said:


> As a registered iOS developer, never (I MEAN NEVER) try to run a beta copy of iOS on a unit that you need to use. That is just dumb/stupid. Most of us use non-critical devices for testing purposes. I would never load a beta iOS onto even my personal phone, that's just idiotic.


You know what, all we are doing is driving people from point A to B. This "critical" element that you speak of may be "critical" for development of applications for an iOS device, thus the Beta version. As for ensuring that my $600 phone be to the specifications of a company such as Uber is pathetic. Uber should be on the cutting edge in regards to application development. Don't tell me to rent, revert back or whatever else so I can please one application, my phone and my life is far more important to me than driving people from point A to B.


----------



## Benz862

DexNex said:


> If a person chooses to run a beta iOS on a critical device, and then complain about the fact that an app needed to continue their livelihood does not work....
> 
> Even if the beta seems stable, their could be issues for an individual app. If that app is critical to your income stream, you are making a very bad move.
> 
> The OP stated that they updated an Uber issued phone. I do not think that person understood the potential ramifications of updating to a beta iOS on a critical legacy device.
> 
> Either way, dumb move by the OP. Hoped they took away a lesson from all of this.


Uber for most people is NOT their livelihood. Most Uber drivers make most of their income from other sources, such as me for instance in developing applications for the iPhone...oh yeah and doing so with Beta versions so the new applications work when it's released!


----------



## DexNex

Benz862 said:


> You know what, all we are doing is driving people from point A to B. This "critical" element that you speak of may be "critical" for development of applications for an iOS device, thus the Beta version. As for ensuring that my $600 phone be to the specifications of a company such as Uber is pathetic. Uber should be on the cutting edge in regards to application development. Don't tell me to rent, revert back or whatever else so I can please one application, my phone and my life is far more important to me than driving people from point A to B.


By "critical", I mean the device you depend on for day-to-day or enterprise use. Most developers have extra devices that are used only for running alpha/beta programs, and not used as anything else.


----------



## DexNex

Benz862 said:


> Uber for most people is NOT their livelihood. Most Uber drivers make most of their income from other sources, such as me for instance in developing applications for the iPhone...oh yeah and doing so with Beta versions so the new applications work when it's released!


But loss of even that partial income would be stupid if it was caused by attempting to run a beta OS on your main/enterprise device.


----------



## DasMonx

So ios9 public beta 2 is out, the partner app has had a few updates. Can anyone test if it works?


----------



## Greg Funk

DexNex said:


> As a registered iOS developer, never (I MEAN NEVER) try to run a beta copy of iOS on a unit that you need to use. That is just dumb/stupid. Most of us use non-critical devices for testing purposes. I would never load a beta iOS onto even my personal phone, that's just idiotic.


no fun


----------



## Greg Funk

UBERxGc said:


> I wouldn't use the uber app on a demo OS! Even if you get it to not crash, you can be cetain the gps and everything else is working smoothly.


no fun


----------



## zaid175

Nick Starr said:


> Well I updated to iOS 9 on my iPhone 6 Plus and the partner app looks like it launches but goes right back to the home screen.
> 
> Anyone else on iOS 9 and getting the app to work yet?


Wait until the 3rd public beta it might work then but it's pretty normal since it's a demo iOS I guess


----------



## Mnbulldog

DexNex said:


> If a person chooses to run a beta iOS on a critical device, and then complain about the fact that an app needed to continue their livelihood does not work....


I must of missed it but where was he complaining about it? He simply asked if anyone found a workaround and if they had same results.

Matter of fact sounded like he fully accepted it wasn't working and was dealing with it while trying to find a possible workaround.


----------



## keymusic

To reiterate DasMonx, does anyone know if the current version of the Uber Partner App is working with the current version of the iOS 9 public beta?


----------



## Mnbulldog

keymusic said:


> To reiterate DasMonx, does anyone know if the current version of the Uber Partner App is working with the current version of the iOS 9 public beta?


I have not been able to get it to work all. Just crashes instantly.

Some update soon will probably resolve since 9 is slated for September as of now.


----------



## DexNex

Mnbulldog said:


> I must of missed it but where was he complaining about it? He simply asked if anyone found a workaround and if they had same results.
> 
> Matter of fact sounded like he fully accepted it wasn't working and was dealing with it while trying to find a possible workaround.


I still stand by what I stated... dumb move on a device he needs to make income. Why would you risk it?


----------



## elripiocom

Nick Starr said:


> Well I updated to iOS 9 on my iPhone 6 Plus and the partner app looks like it launches but goes right back to the home screen.
> 
> Anyone else on iOS 9 and getting the app to work yet?


I'm happy to report that Uber Partner app version 3.61.2 is working with iOS 9 beta 2
I have been using it since last night!


----------



## keymusic

Cool! I'll update to 9 now. Thanks


----------



## elripiocom

iOS 9 beta 2 is running pretty smooth to be beta! I haven't had any app crashing.
I'm in Cincinati, Ohio.


----------



## keymusic

I just updated to iOS 9 and the Uber partner app seems to be running fine. Haven't accepted a ride yet but I assume it'll work.


----------



## Lag Monkey

What are the benefits to ios9 they took away the contacts switcher at the top when in app switcher screen. I used that a lot when driving


----------



## keymusic

Apparently the contact switcher has been incorporated into the Proactive Search feature.


----------



## Lag Monkey

Here's hoping they will put the feature back in and revert to the old app switcher screen. I liked everything about ios9 except the switcher. It was a step back imo


----------



## keymusic

The new update 3.61.2 has a lot of changes. Is there a manual or any instructions anywhere regarding all the changes?


----------



## DasMonx

On ios9 uber navigation is not working for me. Start and end trip buttons work, so its main finctionality is working. Im on an iphone 6


----------



## keymusic

Navigation isn't working for me either. I'm downloading iOS 9 public beta 3 right now so maybe that will fix it.


----------



## DasMonx

I also noticed that i do not get pop-up notifications when im in other apps. Can someone verify this as well?

Thought a good idea would be to re-install the app. But after installing its the same deal as before
Updated to public beta 3, still could not install. Needs to be an update from Uber


----------



## keymusic

Here's a nice interactive demo for the new update that shows some of the changes. https://projects.invisionapp.com/share/AZ3QBHTN7#/screens/92894015

You need to tap on "preview in browser" on the upper right.


----------



## tehmerms

When I go to download the Uber partner app I'm still getting vesion 3.60 to download not 3.61. Where can I get 3.61.2?
I'm on ios public beta 3 so I'd like to get it working if possible!


----------



## keymusic

tehmerms said:


> When I go to download the Uber partner app I'm still getting vesion 3.60 to download not 3.61. Where can I get 3.61.2?
> I'm on ios public beta 3 so I'd like to get it working if possible!


That's interesting. If you go to https://help.uber.com/h/d88ec6e7-2bd2-4c37-a421-62f640dd3346 it is the older version. Mine updated to 3.61.2 right from the partner app when I tried to go online. It said the usual that I needed to upgrade befor I could go online.


----------



## keymusic

tehmerms said:


> When I go to download the Uber partner app I'm still getting vesion 3.60 to download not 3.61. Where can I get 3.61.2?
> I'm on ios public beta 3 so I'd like to get it working if possible!


It looks like this links to the newer version http://devbuilds.uber.com.s3.amazonaws.com/iOS_UberPartner_Latest.html


----------



## tehmerms

I'm waiting for the background check to complete so I can't even log in the uber partner app anyways until my account is active so I'll just wait, thanks!


----------



## tehmerms

Oh hey that worked, thanks!


----------



## JTB

Any version working 100% completely on iOS 9 public beta 3 ?


----------



## Robin Mandell

Has anyone tried it with iOS 9 beta 5 (released yesterday)?


----------



## keymusic

I believe iOS 9 developer beta 5 and public beta 3 are the same thing. The Uber partner app 3.61.2 is fully functional, other than navigation not working. The navigation problem seems to be in the app, not in iOS 9. I emailed Uber but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Robin Mandell

keymusic said:


> I believe iOS 9 developer beta 5 and public beta 3 are the same thing. The Uber partner app 3.61.2 is fully functional, other than navigation not working. The navigation problem seems to be in the app, not in iOS 9. I emailed Uber but haven't heard back yet.


Thanks! I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## DasMonx

keymusic said:


> The Uber partner app 3.61.2 is fully functional, other than navigation not working. The navigation problem seems to be in the app, not in iOS 9.


I disagree, after downgrading to ios8 my map started working.

do you get notifications when you are out of uber app?


----------



## keymusic

DasMonx said:


> I disagree, after downgrading to ios8 my map started working.
> 
> do you get notifications when you are out of uber app?


You mean the nav started working when you went back to 8?

I think I'm getting notifications but I'm not sure because I think I usually keep the app in front.


----------



## DasMonx

keymusic said:


> You mean the nav started working when you went back to 8?


yep, same day


----------



## keymusic

DasMonx said:


> I disagree, after downgrading to ios8 my map started working.
> 
> do you get notifications when you are out of uber app?


You're right. I went back to iOS 8.4 and everything's working normally again.


----------



## keymusic

Anyone know if the new update 3.62.2 is fully working with iOS 9?


----------



## tehmerms

I decided to go back to 8.4 as navigation wasn't working, thanks for all our help previously, sorry I can't test 3.62.2 for you.


----------



## Robin Mandell

Navigation still not working with iOS 9.


----------



## DasMonx

Thanks for updating


----------



## keymusic

I finally heard back from someone at Uber who seemed to know something after getting lots of nonsense emails. He said that there won't be a fully functional partner app on iOS 9 until iOS 9 is out of beta and is officially released.


----------



## keymusic

Has anyone tried 3.63.1 with iOS 9?


----------



## fknshayne

Updated today and it finally works.


----------



## DasMonx

fknshayne said:


> Updated today and it finally works.


Can you delete & re-install the app as well? Do notifications work outside of the app?


----------



## keymusic

DasMonx said:


> Can you delete & re-install the app as well? Do notifications work outside of the app?


You can delete and reinstall. The notifications don't seem to be working outside of the app.


----------



## Nick Starr

DexNex said:


> If a person chooses to run a beta iOS on a critical device, and then complain about the fact that an app needed to continue their livelihood does not work....
> 
> Even if the beta seems stable, their could be issues for an individual app. If that app is critical to your income stream, you are making a very bad move.
> 
> The OP stated that they updated an Uber issued phone. I do not think that person understood the potential ramifications of updating to a beta iOS on a critical legacy device.
> 
> Either way, dumb move by the OP. Hoped they took away a lesson from all of this.





bradley8795 said:


> Oh wow okay I totally missed that part. Yeah I gotta agree now if you are putting a beta software on a phone that doesn't belong to you that's pretty stupid.


This is not correct. I didn't and wouldn't install anything on a phone I don't own. After I upgraded my personal iPhone, I got a loaner phone for 1 day and hated it, so I used a LG G4 I was given. I eventually ended up switching carriers and got a new iPhone 6 Plus and kept it on 8.4.


----------



## keymusic

Everything will work properly on Wednesday when iOS 9 is officially released.


----------



## Nick Starr

keymusic said:


> Everything will work properly on Wednesday when iOS 9 is officially released.


Apple will most likely GM iOS 9 for Developers tomorrow, but they typically don't release the new OS publicly until the next week on Wednesday before the phones ship (which is most likely Sept 18th.


----------



## keymusic

Nick Starr said:


> Apple will most likely GM iOS 9 for Developers tomorrow, but they typically don't release the new OS publicly until the next week on Wednesday before the phones ship (which is most likely Sept 18th.


Oh. I thought they usually release the new iOSs the same day the new iPhones are announced.


----------



## Nick Starr

keymusic said:


> Oh. I thought they usually release the new iOSs the same day the new iPhones are announced.


Nope iOS 8 Sept 17th 2014 (Wednesday)
iOS 7 Sept 18th 2013 (Wednesday)
iOS 6 Sept 19th 2012 (Wednesday)
...


----------



## Nick Starr

Anyone a driver last year when iOS 8 came out? Did Uber give any direction on if you should upgrade at all? It looks like navigation is still bork'd according to people on this forum.


----------



## keymusic

Nick Starr said:


> Anyone a driver last year when iOS 8 came out? Did Uber give any direction on if you should upgrade at all? It looks like navigation is still bork'd according to people on this forum.


I'm running iOS 9 and the latest partner app v3.66.1. The native navigation is basically working other than you don't see an icon for your car. You do have the option in settings to choose Google Maps, Apple Maps or Waze. I tried it with Google Maps and it seems to work ok.

I think iOS 8 was already released last year by the time you were allowed to run the partner app on your own iPhone.


----------



## keymusic

Nick Starr said:


> Nope iOS 8 Sept 17th 2014 (Wednesday)
> iOS 7 Sept 18th 2013 (Wednesday)
> iOS 6 Sept 19th 2012 (Wednesday)
> ...


You're right. 9/16/15 release date.


----------



## Nick Starr

iOS 9 GM is out. Anyone running it with Uber yet? This is the same version, unless something changes, that will be out to the public next Wednesday.


----------



## trjlove

i have downloaded and installed ios 9 GM. to get the partner app to work, i had to delete it and reinstall it. after the re-installed i had to trust the profile again. all seem to be working. have not tried a trip yet, but the app does launch and i was able to login and go online.


----------



## keymusic

Anyone running the partner app on beta 9.1?


----------



## airwaytostation

trjlove said:


> i have downloaded and installed ios 9 GM. to get the partner app to work, i had to delete it and reinstall it. after the re-installed i had to trust the profile again. all seem to be working. have not tried a trip yet, but the app does launch and i was able to login and go online.


How do you trust the profile. I just installed iOS 9 GM and I get a "Untrusted Enterprise Developer" error.


----------



## trjlove

Settings | general | profile and device management (3rd from the bottom)

Select the Uber profile and you should see the option to trust it.


----------



## airwaytostation

trjlove said:


> Settings | general | profile and device management (3rd from the bottom)
> 
> Select the Uber profile and you should see the option to trust it.


You're a lifesaver. Thanks!


----------



## Nick Starr

Not the same application, but Postmates published a guide on how to get these type of sideloaded apps to work with iOS 9 https://postmates.com/pmc/ios9


----------



## Gretzky

Sorry for going off topic, but curious how those running iOS9 like the new Apple Maps? Is it much improved as promised? I really like the 3D layout, and I'm optimistic that the turn by turn/traffic has been improved.


----------



## keymusic

Gretzky said:


> Sorry for going off topic, but curious how those running iOS9 like the new Apple Maps? Is it much improved as promised? I really like the 3D layout, and I'm optimistic that the turn by turn/traffic has been improved.


Traffic looks the same to me, just dots. I haven't actually tried it for directions since I just don't trust it. Personally I don't see any reason to use Apple Maps when you can use Google Maps. And now that Google Maps has added night mode, it's basically perfect.


----------



## DasMonx

Can somebody confirm that with the public release of iOS9 notifications when the app is in the background work


----------



## keymusic

DasMonx said:


> Can somebody confirm that with the public release of iOS9 notifications when the app is in the background work


I just updated to the 9 release from 9 beta so I haven't tried it yet. But the notifications were definitely working ok on Sunday which was the last time I was online. Here's a screenshot of how I have the notification settings.


----------



## DasMonx

Thanks, iOS 9.0 seems to work fine.

Updated to iOS 9.1, quick test showed that all's good


----------



## Gretzky

I updated yesterday was well, and drove all afternoon without issue.


----------



## Tazb

Just got it to work.... 
-settings
-general
-profile
-Under "enterprise apps", click Uber 
Technologies 
-trust app


----------



## keymusic

Just an update that everything's working ok on public beta 9.1.


----------



## Nick Starr

Anyone else seeing the Surge zones and info show up WHILE driving a PAX now? See screenshots below. I experienced this yesterday while driving.


----------



## Kaseec

So I did a IOS 9 software upgrade on my 5c. Downloaded the uber partner app because my phone was so screwed up I had to do a factory reset now I get this message. " Untrusted Enterprise Developer Iphone Distribution uber technologies inc has not been trusted on this iphone,. until this developer has been trusted their enterprise apps will not be available for use" so until I can figure out how to go back to 8.4 I can't drive...smh grrrrr


----------



## Nick Starr

Kaseec said:


> So I did a IOS 9 software upgrade on my 5c. Downloaded the uber partner app because my phone was so screwed up I had to do a factory reset now I get this message. " Untrusted Enterprise Developer Iphone Distribution uber technologies inc has not been trusted on this iphone,. until this developer has been trusted their enterprise apps will not be available for use" so until I can figure out how to go back to 8.4 I can't drive...smh grrrrr


While this might be for another app, it is installed the same way. Follow these instructions on how to get Uber Partner working on iOS 9 https://postmates.com/pmc/ios9


----------



## Larry Geer

I downloaded the new ios9 and trusted the app but it times out every 5 to 10 minutes. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## Wand3rland

Hi , I had the same problem , there is a way to avoid this problem , so you have to go to settings , general , profile , and tap to trust uber app ! And here you go .


----------



## Larry-AMS

Knew to follow these steps even before this post was up...done and done...nothing changes...still having network errors each and every time I move the slider on Begin Trip and Complete Trip...takes 2-3 minutes and a couple more network errors to acknowledge before the step is completed. Then there is the issue of my vehicle icon dropping off the Rider App, but my Driver App still showing me online, but I never then get a ping...I have to go offline and back online a couple of times to get my vehicle icon to return, but some days it does not, and I'm out of business for the while. Sad, Uber, Sad...and you call yourself a TECHNOLOGY company! BS


----------



## DasMonx

Larry-AMS said:


> still having network errors each and every time I move the slider on Begin Trip and Complete Trip...takes 2-3 minutes and a couple more network errors to acknowledge before the step is completed. Then there is the issue of my vehicle icon dropping off the Rider App, but my Driver App still showing me online, but I never then get a ping...I have to go offline and back online a couple of times to get my vehicle icon to return, but some days it does not


Sounds like its general slow network thing ... i've had similar issues when im in a an area that has poor 3g/4g coverage.
Do other apps like fb, safari etc feel slow an sluggish as well? or is it only Uber?

otherwise, to me it does not seem like ios9 issue - im also on ios9, not seen the things you note here - then again its my personal phone, do you rent yours from uber?


----------



## Larry-AMS

Not a general network slowdown...all other app respond normally...safari, fb, etc. This is my personal iPhone 5, not a 6 or 6 plus, but my wife has a 6 and is having some of the same network disconnects with 3.68, 3.69, 3.70 and now 3.71...Uber finally made a stab at the issue by including the instructions to change Notifications to Alerts instead of Banners. Uber must have done at least, a little testing of this issue...I quickly check the network whenever Uber falters, but always have 3-4 dots or am getting a full bars Wifi signal...so that is not it. When I drive through an area that is experiencing a 3G or 4G spasm, the app simply hesitates, then returns to normal when LTE returns. Thanks for the thoughts, believe me, I am great at troubleshooting most technical issues by simplifying them for diagnostics, but this issue seems to defy logic and may be outside user control.


----------



## PoorBasterd

keymusic said:


> That's interesting. If you go to https://help.uber.com/h/d88ec6e7-2bd2-4c37-a421-62f640dd3346 it is the older version. Mine updated to 3.61.2 right from the partner app when I tried to go online. It said the usual that I needed to upgrade befor I could go online.


Yup. This link did the job.

Thanks.


----------



## hazmatdmv

my iphone crashes when i try to click trust on the profile link. when i click trust the settings just closes and then it wont let me open it again. and when i try to open the uber partner app it does the same think it will open to a black screen then just close


----------



## Choochie

I a haven't had any problem with my iPhone 6 and the latest update.


----------



## RoccoT

I do see a BIG difference in iOs and Android. When both online, Android shows maps, iOS shows my car and music setup. Running version 3.91.3


----------

